# Egyptian: I am jealous of you



## Ibn_Sultan

How do you say Jealousy and jealous

as in "Youre just jealous that I got a better mark."


----------



## cherine

Jealous: ghayraan غيران (female: ghayraana)
Jealousy: ghiira غيرة 

A person who's jealous by nature or all the time (like a jealous husband, for example) is ghayyaar غَيَّار (jealous wife ghayyaara).
The MSA equivalent is ghayuur غَـيُور .

The verb in present is:
أنا بَغِير ana baghiir
إنت بتغير enta betghiir
إنتو/إنتم بتغيروا ento/entom betghiiro
هُمَّا بيغيروا homma (this is not the dual "huma" -we don't have it in colloquial- but the plural "they") beyghiiro
...

The past form is:
ana/enta ghert غِـرْت
e7na gherna
homma ghaaro
....


----------



## londonmasri

Thanks Cherine. This is useful.


----------



## londonmasri

What is the correct preposition to use here?

huwa ghayraan minhaa(?) He is jealous of her.

Also, when should one use b-ygheer/ghaar rather than ghayraan?

Shokran.


----------



## cherine

Good question ya Masry:
If you say that a guy is "ghayran men" a girl, that means he's jealous she's better than him in one thing or another.
If you say he's "ghayran 3aleha" it means he's jealous when he sees her interested in another man, or another man is interested in her.

So, the preposition is very important for the meaning with this word.

As for بيغير vs. غيران I think it's the same with the similar forms: غيران is being jealous/feeling jealousy now, while بيغير is like it's his nature to feel jealous, or that it happens to him often.

P.S. the verb بيغير is also used for a completely different thing in Egypt: when you tickle someone, that person بيغير (I don't know how do you say this in English, sorry). في ناس ما بتغيرش when they're tickled.


----------



## londonmasri

Thank you very much Cherine - you made it very clear to understand 



cherine said:


> P.S. the verb بيغير is also used for a completely different thing in Egypt: when you tickle someone, that person بيغير (I don't know how do you say this in English, sorry). في ناس ما بتغيرش when they're tickled.


 
I am trying to think of a word - perhaps 'flinch' - although it doesn't sound suitable to me unless bey-gheer can be used in a different context.

motashakkereen giddan.


----------



## Josh_

It would be "to be ticklish."

The word for "to tickle," however, is "زغزغ" (zaghzagh).


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> It would be "to be ticklish."


Cute.  Thanks, Josh.


> The word for "to tickle," however, is "زغزغ" (zaghzagh).


Correct. And tickling is زغزغة .


----------



## londonmasri

Thank you Josh and Cherine. I love you guys


----------



## elroy

Wow! When I first read Cherine's first post, I thought,





cherine said:


> Jealous: ghayraan غيران (female: ghayraana)
> Jealousy: ghiira غيرة


 "Looks like it's the same as in Palestinian" (except that we say "ghayraan*e*" and "ghiir*e*" of course). 

But then I did a double take!



> A person who's jealous by nature or all the time (like a jealous husband, for example) is ghayyaar غَيَّار (jealous wife ghayyaara).
> The MSA equivalent is ghayuur غَـيُور .


 "Ghayyaar" sounds so weird to me that I honestly wouldn't know what was meant by it.  It reminds me of "ghayaar," which has nothing at all to do with jealousy.

We say "ghayuur," as in MSA.



> The verb in present is:
> أنا بَغِير ana baghiir
> إنت بتغير enta betghiir
> إنتو/إنتم بتغيروا ento/entom betghiiro
> هُمَّا بيغيروا homma (this is not the dual "huma" -we don't have it in colloquial- but the plural "they") beyghiiro
> ...


 And these sound even weirder!  We say "bagh*aa*r," "bitgh*aa*r," etc.



> The past form is:
> ana/enta ghert غِـرْت
> e7na gherna
> homma ghaaro
> ....


 These, in turn, sound normal. 

I had no idea the Egyptians used an "ii" in the present instead of an "aa"!

By the way, we also use "bighaar" to mean "to be ticklish," but the common word for "to tickle" is "bigarger" (no, that's not a typo; we do in fact pronounce this word with a "g" sound ).


----------



## lcfatima

How can I say "I am jealous of you." (female to female)


----------



## Josh_

أنا غيرانة منِك
_ana ghayraana minnik_.


----------



## i_guess_i_am_a_genius

you could also say "ba3'eer mennik" باغير منك


----------



## cherine

i_guess_i_am_a_genius said:


> you could also say "ba3'eer mennik" باغير منك


You can, but it would mean that I _usually_ feel jealous, not just feeling jealous now.


----------



## i_guess_i_am_a_genius

elroy said:


> And these sound even weirder!  We say "bagh*aa*r," "bitgh*aa*r," etc.



I'v heard it like this too.. My dad says bee3'aar and my mom says "biy3'eer"


----------



## Timmy123

Is the _ghayn_ in _ghayraan_ مفخمة or  مرققة?
Thanks.


----------



## إسكندراني

مفخمة the way I would pronounce it


----------

